# 22 magnum



## vietvet50 (Aug 11, 2014)

Do you folks figure the 22 mag is good enough for yotes. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yes. IF you can put the bullet where it needs to go.

the 22 mag has the capability to kill any animal on the planet under the right circumstances.

would it be my first choice?

no it would not!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And within a reasonable distance 75-80yds max.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Deadly. With a major league swing at 5 feet.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

If you hut them most any place in the body and in to the guts , it's a dead coyote.

Just when and where it in question.

SUPPOSEDLY the area ranchers shoot Grizzly bear in the guts with a 22 long rifle .

That way they run off and die miles away from the seen , no paper work that way.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

A few years ago a rim fire is all we could use here when calling at night and a 22 mag is what I carried I never got the chance to shoot a coyote with it I’ve killed a few wood chucks with it at around 100 yards did the trick on them most had an exit hole bigger than a nickel


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Dang Dawg said:


> If you hut them most any place in the body and in to the guts , it's a dead coyote.
> 
> Just when and where it in question.
> 
> ...


just what every rancher wants , a wounded griz on their property.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Will it kill, yes. Is it the most practical, no. Keep your critters close and do your part, it should work.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I know it would work, because I killed one with much less: a .22 subsonic rimfire. Same thing Kiyote posted above about shot placement. That's always true. Not the tool of choice, however.


----------



## vietvet50 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks Folks im a good shot and gun is tuned in good, it was my Brothers so wanna use it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You'll be fine, vietvet50. I'd use bullets on the heavier side such as 50-grain and would stay away from the zippy stuff less than 40 grains. Best of luck!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yep. if it's what you have ,give er a shot. if it doesn't work for you, you can always upgrade in the future.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

My brother killed quite a few with this 22 mag before he was able to buy a 223. His shots were all from less than 100 yards and it killed them quick. Hit the vitals and it will be dead within 50 yards.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhauler34 (Mar 28, 2019)

YouTube it. Plenty of 22wmr kills on there.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Serafin (Mar 25, 2019)

A 22 mag. with the right round and proper shot placement will kill a coyote no doubt. However, it may not put them down right there. I will not hesitate to take up to150yd shot or less if the shot opportunity arises. I prefer 40gr.HP or a 40grJHP. I'm not a big fan of the trajectory or energy after that. Also you will have runners soon or later that need tracking.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------

